# New life wanted..



## skigirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear All

I am new to this site, and wanted to say hi. My hubby and I are looking for a new life. We are thinking about Canada and in particular BC or Alberta to be close to the mountains - we are both very keen outdoors people - skiing and snowboarding being our passion. If anybody has any advice we would be very interested. I have been to BC before twice, but only on holiday and without thinking of it as a potential place to live and loved the vibe I got.

I am a teacher but not particulary wanting to use this as a way in as I have heard that there is not much demand and that it takes a long time to get qualifications registered etc, and as part of my new life would like a slightly less stressful job...but hubby does not have any skilled tarde so not sure what we can do really...

Ski


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Skigirl, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

By the way have you been to any emigration expos in the UK? They tend to cover Canada as well as other countries.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## skigirl (Jan 30, 2008)

I have pre-registered for the Canadian expo in London in April, so will go and check it out and see what they can tell me. I used to live in California when i was a teenager and loved it there, but there is no chance I would get Skiboy there even if GC's were given out for free..


----------



## kdixon (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Skigirl
I live in Alberta and its a great place. Also a teacher, and find it to be one of the best places I've taught. If your hubby is interested in getting a trade this is the best place. Alberta's apprenticeship program is tops and widely recognised. My hubby just completed his this spring. He is now a journeyman welder and he was able to complete in about 2.5 years. Many types of programs available. Alberta has been experiencing a boom over the last few years though it has levelled out a bit. As a Canadian though I've no idea of the migration process.


----------

